# Collet extension for a 1/4 inch router



## WoodworkA (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi there, this is my first posting. I am looking for an extension to my 1/4 inch router collet to enable me to follow the plans for a routed bowl that I come across. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome Aiden...

the ¼'' shank extensions available here are for CNC and not for hand held routers...
free hand router extensions are ½'' shank... it's all about safety..
however, on your side of the pond, Trend may have what you need/can use...
https://www.trenddirectuk.com/trend-router-cutters/trend-routing-accessories/trend-collet-extension


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Aiden and welcome. A 1/4" extension would be very fragile. I've never seen one here because of that. You may be able to find longer bits though but probably only in small diameters for the same reason. I've had one or two 1/4 bits snap off over the years.


----------



## WoodworkA (Oct 1, 2017)

Thank you for your replies Chuck & Stick. I appreciate the safety advice. Trend direct do have the collet extension so I might get that but be very aware of your advice re: safety and snapping. Thanks again.

Aiden.


----------

